# القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )..asmicheal



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*
القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )..asmicheal​*


القمص بولس جورج اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )..asmicheal

تجميع لكل العظات  بمواضيع مختلفه 

منقول من مئات المواقع 

ومجمعاة هنا 

لكل محبى اب الشباب 

الغالى القمص بولس جورج 








=
:download:

















:download:


سلام ونعمة المسيح معايا فى الموضوع ده مجموعه كبيره من مواضيع رائعه لأبونا بولس جورج كاهن كنيسة مارمرقس مصر القديمه وعلى فكره العظات راااااااااااااائعه جداااااااااا حملوا بسرعه
1-أحبوا أعدائكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/60325399/f647e7ba/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
2-أكرم أباك وأمك
http://www.4shared.com/file/60396169/173eb1e4/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
3-إتساع قلب الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/60389064/d4e9e88/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
4-إحفظ قلبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/60325398/8140d72c/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
5-إرادة الله وإرادة الإنسان
http://www.4shared.com/file/60189034/3df1cbc6/___.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
6-إرجعوا إلى أرجع إليكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/60393278/4cbafe58/___.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
7-إستقامة القلب
http://www.4shared.com/file/60401503/2b7a3dd0/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
8-الأمانه
http://www.4shared.com/file/60406472/8f29c90f/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
9-الأنانيه وعلاجها
http://www.4shared.com/file/60408042/43d24523/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
10-الإزدواجيه فى الحياه الروحيه
http://www.4shared.com/file/60403499/b1a6cd3b/___.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
11-الإنتصار على عدو الخيرhttp://www.4shared.com/file/60412122...ified=66d7d48e
12-الإنسان والشيطان
http://www.4shared.com/file/60414204/baef6774/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
13-التأديب
http://www.4shared.com/file/60189033/a3955e65/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
14-التسيب
http://www.4shared.com/file/60189032/d4926ef3/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
15-الجهاد الروحى الإيجابى
http://www.4shared.com/file/60189036/d3ffaaea/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
16-الجهاد الروحى السلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/60189035/4af6fb50/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
17-الشماته
http://www.4shared.com/file/60197713/495374e1/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
18-المواجهه وحساب النفس
http://www.4shared.com/file/60197711/a75d15cd/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
19-حروب الذات
http://www.4shared.com/file/60197710/d05a255b/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
20-خطية الشك
http://www.4shared.com/file/61103016/18736879/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
21-سر الإعتراف
http://www.4shared.com/file/60197716/3939806e/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
22-عتاب الإنسان إلى الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/60197715/a030d1d4/___.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
23-عتاب الإنسان للإنسان
http://www.4shared.com/file/60197714/d737e142/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
24-كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصيه
http://www.4shared.com/file/60272974/85895733/_____.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
25-محاسبة النفس
http://www.4shared.com/file/60272980/57c8fe5/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
دلوقت دى مجموعة عظات أبونا عملها على هيئة سلسله جزئيه
26-(الأإراده1)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60327417/76609ebb/1_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(الإراده2)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60327414/ef69cf01/2_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
27-(الإنسان الروحى1)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60315665/39020f65/_1_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(الإنسان الروحى2)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60315664/4e053ff3/_2_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(الإنسان الروحى3)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60315663/d061aa50/_3_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(الإنسان الروحى4)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60315668/47b373d8/_4_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(الإنسان الروحى5)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60315667/d70c6e49/_5_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
28-(التوبه1)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60417763/66af3854/1_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(التوبه2)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60422457/38d79b35/2_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(التوبه3)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60424869/d8334349/3_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(التوبه4)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60427126/31840fbd/4_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(التوبه5)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60444621/375ad6d5/5_online.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
29-(نصائح وخبرات من الحياه1)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60272978/8c3f1b18/___1.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
(نصائح وخبرات من الحياه2)ـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/60272976/6b87361f/____2.html?dirPwdVerified=66d7d48e
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم​






:download:

يتبع


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*



+
دي مجموعة عظات جميلة لأبونا بولس جورج 
http://stmarkoschurch.com/DOWNLOAD/search.php?do=list.tracks&col=al_id&val=161&sort=a %20r&filter=ar_id%3D18&page_nav=1%2C1​
</B></I>


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*


مجموعة عظات رائعة رائعة لابونا بولس جورج 


http://www.stmarkos.org/download/search.php?do=list.tracks&col=ar_id&val=18&sort=al&filter=al_id=161http://do=list.tracks&col=ar_id&val=18&sort=al&filter=al_id=161


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*

*عظات رائعة اخرى للقمص بولس جورج *



http://www.samaloutdiocese.com/3ezzat_8.html


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*

عظات ابونا بولس جورج ( لينكات مباشره )


*عظات ابونا بولس جورج لينكات مباشره

Download
عتاب الإنسان لله

Download 
عتاب الله للإنسان

Download 
الهنا إله عادل

Download 
كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية

Download 
سر الاعتراف

Download 
الشماتة

Download 
النسيان

Download 
المواجهة وحساب النفس

Download 
حروب الشيطان

Download 
عتاب الإنسان للإنسان

Download 
إرادة الله وإرادة الانسان

Download 
تدخل الله

Download 
مشيئة الله

Download 
خطية الشك

Download 
المسيح المخلص

Download 
القادر على كل شئ

Download 
محب البشر

Download 
الجهاد الروحى الإيجابى

Download 
الجهاد الروحى السلبى

Download 
فضيلة الحكمة

Download 
الغيبيات

Download 
سر المعمودية

Download 
زيارة المجوس

Download 
محاسبة النفس

Download 
الكذب

Download 
حروب الذات

Download 
ملكوت السموات

Download 
الأمانة

Download 
التسيب

Download 
التأديب


Download 
التعزية

Download 
التجسد

Download 
من هو المسيح 

Download 
نصائح و خبرات من الحياة 2

Download 
نصائح و خبرات من الحياة 1


Download 
طريق السماء 4

Download 
طريق السماء 3

Download 
طريق السماء 2

Download 
طريق السماء 1

Download 
أباء الكنيسة 2

Download 
أباء الكنيسة 1

Download 
وعظة قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد 2004

Download 
محب البشر

Download 
الله ظابط الكل

Download 
القيامة

Download 
حياة الفرح

**
ملحوظه هامه

بعض الناس مننا لما يدوس على كلمه داونلود
هايلاقى اتفتحت معاه ميديا بلاير واشتغلت العظه على طول
وده راجع لاصدار برنامج الميديا اللى عنده
اما اذا حب انه يحملها 
هايدوس كليك يمين على اسم العظه
ويعمل حفظ باسم

كده هاتتحمل معاه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*

عظه عن اباء الكنيسه الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191206..._1_online.html
عظه عن اباء الكنيسه الجزء التانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191236..._2_online.html
عظه عن اراده الانسان واراده الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191214/9e4a775f/___.html
عظه عن اكرم اباك وامك
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191190...___online.html
عظه عن الامانه
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191263...b/_online.html
عظه عن التأديب
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191254...b/_online.html
عظه عن التجسد
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191243...9/_online.html
عظه عن التسيب
http://www.4shared.com/file/71191229...1/_online.html
عظه عن التعزيه
http://www.4shared.com/file/71216314...e/_online.html
عظه عن الجهاد الروحى الايجابى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71216317...___online.html
عظه عن الجهاد الروحى السلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71216316...___online.html
عظه عن الشماته
http://www.4shared.com/file/71230346...b/_online.html
عظه عن الغيبيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/71297978...1/_online.html
عظه عن الله القادر على كل شىء
http://www.4shared.com/file/71298008/76ffe37f/___.html
عظه عن القيامه
http://www.4shared.com/file/71298002...1/_online.html
عظه عن الكذب
http://www.4shared.com/file/71297995...2/_online.html
عظه عن الله ضابط الكل
http://www.4shared.com/file/71297986...___online.html
عظه عن المسيح المخلص
http://www.4shared.com/file/71304362.../__online.html
عظه عن المواجهة وحساب النفس
http://www.4shared.com/file/71320525...___online.html
عظه عن النسيان
http://www.4shared.com/file/71320543...3/_online.html
عظه عن النمله
http://www.4shared.com/file/71320539...a/_online.html
عظه عن الهنا اله عادل
http://www.4shared.com/file/71320533...___online.html
عظه عن الى متى يارب تنسانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71325386/153ec040/___.html
عظه عن انتم افضل من عصافير كثيره
http://www.4shared.com/file/71325402/dfc598d4/____.html
عظه عن انحراف العاطفه والطهاره
http://www.4shared.com/file/71325396...___online.html
عظه عن تدخل الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329744.../__online.html
عظه عن حروب الذات
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329757.../__online.html
عظه عن حروب الشياطين
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329756.../__online.html
عظه عن حياة الفرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329749.../__online.html
عظه عن خطيه الشك
http://www.4shared.com/file/71329747.../__online.html
عظه عن زياره المجوس
http://www.4shared.com/file/71333551.../__online.html
عظه عن سر الاعتراف
http://www.4shared.com/file/71378124.../__online.html
عظه عن سر المعموديه
http://www.4shared.com/file/71378131.../__online.html
عظه عن طريق السماء الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/71381935..._1_online.html
عظه عن طريق السماء الجزء التانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71381939..._2_online.html
عظه عن طريق السماء الجزء التالت
http://www.4shared.com/file/71381934..._3_online.html
عظه عن طريق السماء الجزء الرابع والاخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/71381933..._4_online.html
عظه عن عتاب الانسان لاخيه الانسان
http://www.4shared.com/file/71383774...___online.html
عظه عن عتاب الانسان لله
http://www.4shared.com/file/71383783...___online.html
عظه عن عتاب الله للانسان
http://www.4shared.com/file/71385354...___online.html
عظه عن فضيله الحكمه
http://www.4shared.com/file/71385365.../__online.html
عظه عن كثره الكلام لا تخلو من المعصيه
http://www.4shared.com/file/71387751...358/_____.html
عظه عن فضيله الخفاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/71387756.../__online.html
عظه عن كيف نتعلم من الاشرار
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436740/65313443/___.html
عظه عن لا تتهاونو
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436757.../__online.html
عظه عن ليقل الضعيف بطل انا
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436754/7b47c11b/___.html
عظه عن محاسبه النفس
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436749.../__online.html
عظه عن محب البشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436744.../__online.html
عظه عن محب البشريه
http://www.4shared.com/file/71436736.../__online.html
عظه عن مشيئه الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445460.../__online.html
عظه عن ملكوت السموات
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445481.../__online.html
عظه عن من هو المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445472...___online.html
عظه عن نصائح وخبرات من الحياة الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445465/85be6fe9/___1.html
عظه عن نصائح وخبرات من الحياة الجزء التانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71445455/ae933c2a/___2.html


----------



## عادل نسيم (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*

_ أ. إسميشيل 
شكراً علي المجهود المبذول الرب يعوض تعب محبتك بمحبته




_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*

*وعظاته جميله جدااا

بس اجمل وعظه عجبتني كانت عن الارتباط

طريقته في الكلام جميله جدااا

اول مره اسمع عنه واعرفه من حوالي اسبوع 

عن طريق واحده زملتي ومن سعتها بحب وعظاته

شكرا ليكي ايمي ع مجهوك الكبير

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*

*أبونا بولس جورج أسلوبه راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
أنا بحب عظاته قوووووووووووووى واسلوبه
أشكرك تاسونى اسميشال*



​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص بولس جورج  اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )*

رووووووعة طبعاً يا سمسم

اي حاجة فيها ابونا بولس جورج بتبقي زي العسل

وهو فعلا اب الشباب..عملاً وقولاً


----------



## asmicheal (27 سبتمبر 2012)

صفحة قناة مارمرقس القبطية "ME chanel"
جميع حلقات اجتماع الراعى الصالح حول موضوع الارتباط التى قدمها ابونا بولس جورج على قناة مارمرقص
الحلقة الاولى بعنوان متى يكون الارتباط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBG0Q-fZuDk&feature=plcp
الحلقة الثانية بعنوان كيف اختار شريك الحياة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTJsiFnMby0
الحلقة الثالثة بعنوان التعارف
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2qSmQ6qiqo&feature=plcp
الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة بعنوان مشاكل ما بعد الارتباط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WURni9yVwnI&feature=plcp





=


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...926851678.62219.145423178880354&type=1&ref=nf


=


----------



## elamer1000 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*حلوووووووووووووو خالص*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يباركك
موضوع جميل جدااا
شكرا*​*مميز​*


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع



=


----------

